
Vero – A privacy focused social network - Shywim
https://www.vero.co/
======
Dryken
Any informations on: \- Where is the data saved \- Who has ownership of the
data \- Possibility/Procedure to get your data "erased" and not just
archived/anonymized \- Api and other means of interconnection with vero

~~~
saudioger
they own everything you post, check the TOS:

"You acknowledge and agree that if you provide data regarding your end users
or email campaigns to Vero in connection with your use of the Services
(“Customer Data”), you hereby do and shall grant Vero a non-exclusive,
worldwide, royalty-free, transferable right to use, modify, reproduce, and
display such Customer Data (including all related intellectual property
rights) to (i) provide the Services and (ii) improve the Services’ ability to
deliver web and application analytics services to you. You warrant, represent
and agree that you have the right to grant Vero the rights set forth above."

[https://www.getvero.com/terms-of-service/](https://www.getvero.com/terms-of-
service/)

Also, their co-founder previously ran Saudi Oger:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-labour-
foreign/aban...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-labour-
foreign/abandoned-in-saudi-desert-camps-migrant-workers-wont-leave-without-
pay-idUSKCN10T1M3)

